# Bucket seats in an 82 K20?



## TRUP (Nov 18, 2002)

Did Chevy offer bucket seats in a 1982 K20? I'd like to replace my bench seat with some buckets.


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

I think they did. unfortunatley you don't see too many 73-87 Chevys w/ them I would Check Junkyards and Salvage yards for Blazers and suburbans cuase I think they were used alot more in these rigs. you can also get replacement upholstry to match your interior. Let me know what you find.


----------



## mowahman (May 6, 2001)

Check with LMC or local salvage yards for K5 Blazer interiors. You can mount the bucket seats and center console from the Blazer in your truck. I had the GMC High Sierra model and it came from the factory with buckets and console. I later changed to a bench seat, and both used the same mounting holes in the floor pan.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

With VERY minor modifications, I mounted a pair of buckets out of an 85 Chevy Cavalier in my 80 GMC. Since they ae smaller than the Blazer buckets, it allowed me to make a huge center console for tools, etc.

~Chuck


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

So how much fabrication is required to put Chevy buckets from a full size blazer into a chevy pickup?


----------



## mowahman (May 6, 2001)

JCurtis, 
I had Blazer seats with console and switched to bench seat without any fabricating/modifications. (Other than having to add my daughters' car seat where the console was!!!). I took the seat belts for the middle passenger along with the bench seat.


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

I would first obtain the seats and the brackets from a salvage yard or if you are buying new seats atleast get the brackets. The only thing I can think of that you might have to do is drill 4 extra holes for the bucket seat brackets and bolt them down. Ive never really payed to much attention to the bucket seats so im not sure how they are mounted.


----------



## mowahman (May 6, 2001)

At least in the late 70's early 80's, the "tubs" or floorboards had all 8 holes in there, plus the ones for mounting the center console. My switch from bucket to bench took about an hour. Although not an expert, seemed pretty simple to me. No holes to drill, no brackets to fab up or anything extra to do..just undo the bolts on the buckets, remove from the cab, slide in the bench seat, re-use the bucket bolts to hold down the bench. DONE.


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

Now this is gotten me interested in putting buckets seat in my truck if any one has pics of bucket seats in their truck please post them.


----------

